# Cavs vs Blazers - Jan 21- 10PM ET



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

```
TEAM STAT LEADERS
 	        CLEVELAND	PORTLAND
Points	        L. James 27.6	B. Roy 22.3
Rebounds	L. James 7.2	J. Przybilla 7.8
Assists	        L. James 6.6	B. Roy 5.3
Steals	        L. James 2.1	S. Blake 1.1
Blocks	        B. Wallace 1.7	G. Oden 1.1
```



> *Portland Trailblazers (25-16) vs Cleveland Cavs (31-8)*​
> The Cleveland Cavaliers have opened the season with the longest undefeated home start in franchise history, but they've played like a much different team on the road lately.
> 
> They could have a hard time snapping out of their road funk against Greg Oden and the Portland Trail Blazers.
> ...


We get our 1st look at big Greg Oden. Portland has a quality squad and they are real tough to beat in the Rose Garden.

Also if you recall we beat them there last year so they will want revenge. I think we have a shot since Lebron should bounce back from a subpar game in LA and Big Ben is hopefully getting stronger from his flu problems.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I think Oden will have a nice game. There's nothing really stopping him since we lack size in this match-up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice help defense by Greg Oden there to block LBJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pavs playing decent defense early


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

remy23 said:


> I think Oden will have a nice game. There's nothing really stopping him since we lack size in this match-up.


not if they don't try to get him the ball.

only looked at him once so far and that was the (questionable) offensive foul call that varejao drew.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron on fire from mid-range


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Aldridge taking it to Hickson right now..


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

aldridge on fire as well.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

lots of foul calls. don't really agree with the way they're calling the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> aldridge on fire as well.


Aldridge real impressive


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Real fast-paced 1st qtr, Cavs up 3 but was a little shaky as alot of our scores were jumpers


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

3 offensive fouls total in the game so far and i haven't agreed with any of them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs making a push, need to finish this qtr strong


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

clearly an O foul there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Tough call on B Roy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mo Williams is ROLLIN!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

don't like that call at all


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

zone was a terrible decision by the blazers. it's hard to zone lebron with his passing. giving the cavs open 3s everywhere.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

blazers have to pick up the defense and stop blowing easy opportunities if they want a shot at getting back in the game in the 2nd half.

cavs need to just keep riding lebron/mo and playing good d.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Agree.

3rd qtr will be big, Lebron hits early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron really hitting from mid range tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Lebron is just lighting it up from mid range...if he could shoot like like this consistently..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm I like Batum...he has played LBJ well


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

garbage foul call on oden there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ that BS foul call


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

pavlovic should not be taking pull up jumpers


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs getting lucky the BLazers keep missing FT's cause they have a big disparity on the line


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally Z having a nice night


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn Aldridge is straight nasty, he is crazy from mid range


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

it seems like the cavs have been playing really well and the blazers not very good, but it's still just a 6 point game.

will be interesting to see if lebron/mo stay hot from outside. if not i could see the blazers make a little run pretty soon.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs up 5 going into the 4th..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> it seems like the cavs have been playing really well and the blazers not very good, but it's still just a 6 point game.
> 
> will be interesting to see if lebron/mo stay hot from outside. if not i could see the blazers make a little run pretty soon.


Cavs are playing above their heads with all the injuries..gonna be tough to pull this one out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bayless is all about offense it seems right now


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bayless is all about offense it seems right now


he's been the blazers best defensive pg by far. not this game with all the early fouls though.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Jerryd is the man


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bayless is taking it to Mo right now..


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bayless going to the line can make it a one point game.

lebron/mo have gone a little cold. should be a very good finish.

but yeah it definitely sucks for the cavs losing west and z at the same time.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol wth was Wally doing that play? either double or not double, make up your mind


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL how is that not a foul...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Refs suck


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs defense keeping them in this game...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow, what a run


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man how many damn FT's do the Blazers have?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

if Cavs score here, its over


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mo too goddamn clutch


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Done


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sick finish by LBJ


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

mo williams raining 3s.

horribly officiated game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man this was a huge win to bounce back after the LA loss

1-1 start to the road trip not too bad


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

*MO
WAS
ON
FIRE !!!!!!!!*


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

I was at work watching the game on NBA League Pass Broadband and Lebron and Mo were out there balling. Nice win in Portland after the loss we had to the Lakers.


----------

